
Naturalizing a Programming Language via Interactive Learning - edtechdev
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.06956
======
yorwba
Demo: [http://www.voxelurn.com](http://www.voxelurn.com)

------
failrate
This is essentially what occurs when I build a library for a project, although
it seems that it is integrated at a syntactic level.

